# Turnout switches?



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

What are you guys using for turnout switches? The included switches, or something better?

I'm considering using 1 of these for each turnout: http://cgi.ebay.com/Pack-5-Min-DPDT...286611?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item1c1af40f53



> DPDT (on)-off-(on) (2 pole double throw center off momentary both sides)


----------



## Bucklaew (Oct 7, 2010)

DPDT spring load to off is what I use for my atlas switches and turnouts. Most switches I have encountered have a coil in them. If you apply constant current to them you will shortly smell smoke. Also remember not all switches and turnout are not the same. Every brand has it's own peculiarities so be careful. I am using momentary on and they work great.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Typically, you only need SPDT switches, but an extra pole can't hurt for indicators or the like.


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

I only chose those switches because they were momentary and off is center, so I could go to one position for a certain direction of the turnout, then the other direction on the switch for the other direction on the turnout. Make sense? Is this a better alternative to the crappy slider/press down switches that come with turnouts?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I was speaking of SPDT center off spring return switches, same as what you have except single pole. As I allowed, those will work fine and you have an extra pole to do something creative with.


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Okay, I haven't found any SPDT switches yet, and none of my distributors carry them either (for car audio/security parts). Thanks for the advice.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You really need to state what kind of turn outs and machines you are using or trying to control, because mine use a single pole double throw with no center off or spring loading.


----------



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

U and ur tortise motors got it easy...  most of us make due with factory atlas motors


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

I'll be using Bachmann switches on ez-track. Was going to do the DCC, but that's just gonna be too complicated with the controller and also too expensive. The switches I have now have a slider for direction, then you push the button to activate it.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

jonyb said:


> I'll be using Bachmann switches on ez-track. Was going to do the DCC, but that's just gonna be too complicated with the controller and also too expensive. The switches I have now have a slider for direction, then you push the button to activate it.


Those will work fine! I use them. :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep then your talking about twin coil switch machines, so yea one way to control them is with the switches a lot of guys use capacitor discharge units to control them.


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

So I'll be good with the ones I posted up? I actually found the SPDT's for $.90 each. SPST's were $1.10 each.

Thanks for the advice....


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

IMHO the proper way to drive coil turnouts is with Capacitor Discharge Unit (CDU). if you can build look into this or this.


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

nsr_civic said:


> U and ur tortise motors got it easy...  most of us make due with factory atlas motors


I have two Atlas switches and the factory motor is what I use for the remote switch. The other is a manual. I've replaced all my other Atlas switches with Pecos. For these that are out of reach, I use a 3/8", 4 foot long wooden dowel with a 1 x 2 " wooden tab attached to the end of it. Turning the Peco switches with it is quite easy. Neither one of these methods are exactly high tech and they're nothing like what you have but nevertheless, they work very well for me. 

Routerman


----------

